
How to turn any Google form into a chatbot - moshemor
https://chatbotsmagazine.com/turn-every-google-form-into-a-chatbot-29887667cc07
======
pajoda
Great idea, that's for sure! Is the creator on here? The input field text for
the Google form link is not visible on Firefox. .link-to-google-forms
(main.css line 56) padding and .form-control (forms.less line 118) height
collidate. Remove that hardcoded height and everything works fine in FF. Make
sure to check in other browsers afterwards etc. of course.

~~~
moshemor
Thank you very much for your help! We will fix those issues as soon as we can.

------
fridmik
This is a neat idea. Anything that makes a chabot less of a pita deserves a
thumbs up. Will give it a try and give some feedback.

------
pplonski86
Wow, it was really easy. I like the way of editing - no signups, just link
with id. Perfect!

~~~
moshemor
Glad you liked it! do you have any ideas to make it even better?

------
itzikgili
Thank's for sharing my article.

